# Starcraft Battle.net Servers



## Dris (Oct 26, 2003)

When connecting to Starcraft Battle.net, there's a list of gateways.  I'd like to modify that list and play on other, non-Blizzard servers (for various reasons, i.e. escape that which is the fall of BNet).  I've managed to find a program that claims to do it, but the website is broken.

Even then, I found a download link to the software, but it doesn't seem to do anything at all to the Battle.net gateway list.

The only alternative I see is to modify my hosts in NetInfo to redirect one of the gateways to another IP, but I'd like to do this cleanly if possible.  Anybody either know where another program for this is or know how to do it manually?  Thanks!


----------



## Uuugggg (Oct 27, 2003)

I happened to have saved a dmg of *the* B.net Server editor. Can't find it, but can upload it... here. It might not be the latest version, but it also might be =)
Though I hear there might some some problems in 10.3 in This thread. The guy who made the app goes to these forums, so... yea. Look there.


----------



## Dris (Oct 27, 2003)

It's the same version that I found.  Still doesn't work.  Using Jag.  I posted my problems to the MacStorm board, thanks for the link.


----------

